# lgb 2-4-0 #21232 "direct decoder"



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

I just picked up a loco with this round "decoder direct" sticker on the bottom. is this the euro way of saying DCC ready? as far as the LGB dcc readiness... does this mean primarily for MTS decoders? if so , do MTS decoders function well and somewhat seamlessly with an NCE system?

thanks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read this page, and look for your sticker... I believe it means it has a 10 pin socket. http://elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=584&Itemid=713

There are alternatives I believe, you could use an esu, or get a connector for the wires and use any decoder you want.

OLD MTS decoders are pretty much junk by todays standards, and some have the very early serial function, if you want F5, your press teh F1 button 5 times, holy Fred Flintstone.

In any case I would not recommend any MTS decoder if you are running a more capable modern DCC system.

Dan or someone will probably come up with the list of modern decoders that plug in, or where to get the 10 pin plug so you have the leads and you can use whatever decoder fits your needs.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB 21232 pdf shows a board that takes the LGB 55020 or 55021 decoder.
The 4 switches must be set to off for digital operation with this combination as this disconnects the motor from the track.
There is also a Massoth version available.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, I'm still researching, but isn't the 55020 decoders serial function only.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, the Lenz is serial only, the Massoth is more like the 55021 and can do 28 speed steps plus has many CV's that can be changed.
However the manual does not mention parallel and I do not have one to try.

If the 55020 is version 2.3 or higher than parallel may work. I have a PDF that tellls us a lot.
mts-pc.pdf

I can make a CD of all my MTS info and send it to you. disk space is 311 meg.
I have info on the onboard decoders plus some LGB release notes plus *.dec files from saved data via the 55045 computer interface.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I intend on expanding my MTS/DCC page a lot and it would be great to have your contributions.... can't pay any money, but a hearty thank you!

Greg


----------

